# is it worth shiping?



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi we are moving from uk to Canada, Onterio in April next year, we are wondering if it is worth shipping over our sofa, childerens beds, cds, books, pots, pans, ect, we have had a shipping quote for £1300, which includes storage? what did you do?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

welshcanadian said:


> Hi we are moving from uk to Canada, Onterio in April next year, we are wondering if it is worth shipping over our sofa, childerens beds, cds, books, pots, pans, ect, we have had a shipping quote for £1300, which includes storage? what did you do?


This is a much asked question and the answers vary. Some say just sell what you have and begin afresh here, others say to bring it all. I'm inclined to the latter. If you arrive with just suitcases of clothes and then find a place to live you then have to drive all over to buy what you need. If you bring your stuff you can settle in quickly then look around and replace if necessary/desired. I would suggest that it would cost more than GBP 1300 or $2500 to replace your belongings. For example, what did your sofa cost? If it's in good shape it would cost a good deal to replace it here. Also familiar things may help your kids settle easier and quicker.


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for your advice, you are right, the kids will settle easier and quicker having their own beds, sofa, toys ect, plus it will be great to have some of our things at hand when we move in. The sofa is in great condition, it's italian leather and only 2 years old, so it would cost a lot to replace it, plus my husband loves it! Thanks again!


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi
We moved from UK to Ontario 2 years ago & we shipped THE LOT!!!! including 3 cats.
Yes it was expensive but at least we had all our belongings. We didnt ship anything electrical as the power supply is different. Its costly enough having to replace fridges, freezers etc without having to replace a whole house full of stuff.

The canadian bed sizes are different so you might have fun trying to get sheets/duvet covers to match uk ones.

If you have uk cook books - dont forget uk scales & measuring jugs - as they measure everything in 'cups' - Im still trying to figure out how they measure 'cups' of butter!!!! Metric measurements are rare - when they do, they measure everything in ml's - why measure a solid with a liquid measurement??!!

If your bringing uk DVDs you will have to get a multi regional DVD player as Brit dvds wont play on a canadian player - either that or you can find the 'crack code' to change a canadian dvd player into a multi regional player. We originally got a so called multi regional canadian dvd player & it wouldnt play a lot of our UK dvds.

Have fun

Fiona


----------

